# Stagea quote



## seastate (Jan 24, 2009)

:lamer:

Blimey - didn't realise it'd be so hard to get a decent quote.

Because it's a grey import ( even though its silver - !?) most people won't touch it but eventually I found a few.

Then they want to know if I've any performance car experience. What a load of bollocks - its an unmodified estate car and 238hp isn't exactly performance in a car that weighs over 1 1/2 tonnes! I mean, I can go faster on a motorbike.

Anyway for a;
Stagea RS4 '97 no mods
40 yr old driver (but you'd never guess )
6 points 
3 no fault accidents 
5year + no claims

the best quote was from Academy at £389 for 4.5k miles max or £470 for 6k miles max.

I said I'd consider it, so if anyone's got a better suggestion please let me know.


----------



## Califunky (Oct 24, 2005)

Sounds like a decent quote. Have you tried the usual Flux, HIC, Sky, A Plan etc

Just for reference my insurance is

£714 fully comp
business use with 2000 business miles & commuting
stored on driveway at night
0 ncb (its all on another car and flux dont do mirror policies and i want to keep it on the other car)
cat 1 alarm/immob
SS postcode
28yrs old with no points/convictions
no claims in last 5 yrs


----------



## seastate (Jan 24, 2009)

Califunky said:


> Sounds like a decent quote. Have you tried the usual Flux, HIC, Sky, A Plan etc


I did check them all and TBH there wans't a huge difference with most of the others coming in at around £490.

I was just frustrated as I've been driving an Omega 3.0 V6 for a few years and thought the risk/insurance cost would be similar...I hadn't imagined it would be more than double

I'm going to call academy this morning get the policy and then pick up my new Stagea.
:thumbsup:
Really - I'm jumping around like an excited 5 yr old...


----------



## Rude Dog (Jan 7, 2004)

I got a great quote from Lifesure, 08717261235, just got all my docs through ready for collection of the car on Monday.
£330 with bonus protected
38 Y/O
SS postcode
No accidents claims or convictions.
Clean licence
15 years no claims
Cat 1 alarm/immob
Parked on driveway
£250 Excess
5K miles per year

Very pleased with that. Closest anyone got to it was Flux at £395 but that was only TPFT when I checked the paperwork. I asked for a fully comp quote and TPFT and only got the one  Once again Flux are unable to understand even the simplest of instructions :lamer:


----------



## seastate (Jan 24, 2009)

Rude Dog said:


> I got a great quote from Lifesure, 08717261235, just got all my docs through ready for collection of the car on Monday.
> £330 with bonus protected
> 38 Y/O
> SS postcode
> ...


That is pretty good :thumbsup:


----------



## Califunky (Oct 24, 2005)

seastate said:


> That is pretty good :thumbsup:





Rude Dog said:


> *238 Y/O*


thats why :chuckle:


----------



## Rude Dog (Jan 7, 2004)

Oi Mofo. I resemble that remark.............or something
Just coz my old bones dont like the cold :bawling:


----------



## stupot (Jan 14, 2009)

seastate said:


> :lamer:
> 
> Blimey - didn't realise it'd be so hard to get a decent quote.
> 
> ...


hi there have you tried aplan insurance 01635879910....they sorted me out


----------

